# Corona si è costituito



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Fabrizio Corona*, condannato a 5 anni di reclusione per estorsione aggravata ai danni di Trezeguet (ne parliamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/la-cassazione-condanna-corona-5-anni-per-estorsione-vt3836.html ) *è sparito*. Da ieri sera, ha fatto perdere le proprie tracce dopo essere entrato in una palestra di Comggi pomeriggio potrebbe essere dichiarato* latitante* e rischiare fino a 9 anni di Galera.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andrà in qualche nazione senza estradizione .....


----------



## Butcher (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma come si fa? 
Il Paese delle banane!


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto in Itaglia uno così può fare cose del genere.Spero che lo dichiarino latitante per davvero e che lo sbattano in gattabuia per un decennio.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Dicevano a Studio Aperto che sta pensando al modo di costituirsi. Va a finire, e sarebbe nelle corde del personaggio che si è creato, che questa è tutta una pagliacciata per far parlare ancora di sé.


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo prenda un aereo per il triangolo delle Bermuda...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dicevano a Studio Aperto che sta pensando al modo di costituirsi. Va a finire, e sarebbe nelle corde del personaggio che si è creato, che questa è tutta una pagliacciata per far parlare ancora di sé.



Eh,però i 7 anni di gattabuia non glieli leva nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eh,però i 7 anni di gattabuia non glieli leva nessuno.



Tra meno della metà sarà fuori.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra meno della metà sarà fuori.



Non credo,neanche con gli sconti di pena è fuori in queste tempistiche.


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2013)

dovrebbero chiuderlo in gabbia e buttare via le chiavi


----------



## esjie (19 Gennaio 2013)

Fòra di bal


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo,neanche con gli sconti di pena è fuori in queste tempistiche.



La legge Gozzini prevede la possibilità di semilibertà dopo aver scontato metà della pena. Inoltre per ogni 6 mesi di carcere, con buona condotta, viene concesso uno sconto di pena di 45 giorni.


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Gennaio 2013)

magari finisce come missoni


----------



## BB7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

E poi ci chiediamo perchè è l'idolo dei ragazzini.... cioè questo ha fatto una fortuna grazie alla legge, poi si è sempre preso gioco di quest'ultima facendo quello che gli pare e ora come ciliegina sulla torta scappa e non paga nemmeno la sua pena... come fa a non essere considerato un genio uno che è superiore alla legge...


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

*La Procura di Torino lo dichiara ufficialmente latitante.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La Procura di Torino lo dichiara ufficialmente latitante.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2013)

A quanto pare l'Interpol è stata già avvertita,dai che lo prendono


----------



## Livestrong (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma voi ci credete che vada sul serio al gabbio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi ci credete che vada sul serio al gabbio?


Nah, fuggirà chissà dove e tra qualche anno salterà fuori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi ci credete che vada sul serio al gabbio?



*Se *lo acchiappano si. Che poi sconterà meno della metà della pena è un altro discorso.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

In un paese serio che funziona bene uno come Corona a quest'ora sarebbe a spaccare le pietre per due pasti al giorno.


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2013)

spero che lo mettono al fresco per un po'...qualche tempo fa aveva detto sull'evasione fiscale una frase tipo "se lo Stato ruba a noi, perchè io non posso rubare allo Stato?"


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> spero che lo mettono al fresco per un po'...qualche tempo fa aveva detto sull'evasione fiscale una frase tipo "se lo Stato ruba a noi, perchè io non posso rubare allo Stato?"



In Italia alcune persone arrivato al punto di diventare "intoccabili". Esempio su tutti il nano. Anche questo Corona ormai sembra esser entrato in questa categoria.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2013)

Sarà scappato in qualche paradiso dove non possono prenderlo 

Comunque, ora che è latitante, rischia una pena maggiore


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tipo Gaucci che era scappato ai Tropici..


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> spero che lo mettono al fresco per un po'...qualche tempo fa aveva detto sull'evasione fiscale una frase tipo "se lo Stato ruba a noi, perchè io non posso rubare allo Stato?"


Parole sante... detto da uno che paga il canone rai da decenni(famiglia compresa)...son propio un pirlone lo so


----------



## korma (20 Gennaio 2013)

è in un luogo in cui nessuno immagina possa trovarsi....in biblioteca.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> è in un luogo in cui nessuno immagina possa trovarsi....in biblioteca.


oppure in una chiesa a bestemmiare


----------



## tamba84 (20 Gennaio 2013)

che pirla


----------



## tamba84 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> spero che lo mettono al fresco per un po'...qualche tempo fa aveva detto sull'evasione fiscale una frase tipo "se lo Stato ruba a noi, perchè io non posso rubare allo Stato?"



Pensa che c'e gente che lo venererebbe x sta frase


----------



## Canonista (20 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Cioè, questo è latitante ed aggiorna lo stato su Facebook? ahahahhahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cioè, questo è latitante ed aggiorna lo stato su Facebook? ahahahhahaha



Con il geotag attivo poi


----------



## Canonista (20 Gennaio 2013)

...con il telefono poi, che è collegato al numero e a tutto. 
Non dovrebbero metterci niente a rintracciarlo o a rintracciare la posizione dalla quale ha scritto su Facebook.

Se non lo prendono sono dei coioti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Gennaio 2013)

ROTFL, cmq spero che dopo sta fuga quando lo prendono lo prima menano poi lo mettono in gabbia e gettano la chiave.

In altri casi avrei anche detto: spero che nei bagni mentre raccoglie la saponetta lo seviziano ma a lui no, gli piace, gli farebbero solo un piacere


----------



## BB7 (20 Gennaio 2013)

E' già tanto se riusciranno a prenderlo... voglio ricordarvi del servizio si Striscia nel quale Corona chiama al telefono un maresciallo e questo interviene cacciando quelli di Striscia....


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non l'ha postata lui ma il suo autista adesso non è' che uno sia così stupido , speriamo che lo prendano per la persona che è' ma l'estersione a Trezeguet e' inesistente l'hanno condannato per la persona che è'


----------



## Livestrong (20 Gennaio 2013)

In Italia c'è gente che ha fatto molto di peggio ed è fuori tranquillamente... In un sistema perfetto uno così sarebbe da incarcerare sicuramente, anche se comunque è vero che l'opinione pubblica (perbenista) lo ha condannato presumibilmente basandosi solo sul suo personaggio


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2013)

pare si sia costituito a Lisbona


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Si è costituito a Lisbona.


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2013)

ora dopo averlo riportato in italia posson buttar via la chiave


----------



## Harvey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che lo stessero braccando quindi non è stata molto un gesto volontario, ha solo anticipato l'arresto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Lui dice di essersi consegnato,ma le autorità dicono che si è semplicemente arreso.
Comunque godo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo in Italia, tempo due mesi e questo rifuto sarà ancora a piede libero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Corri Corona ...... corri ... !!! ...


----------



## prebozzio (23 Gennaio 2013)

Con questa farsa rischia un inasprimento della pena?


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2013)

Godo. Ora lo mettessero al gabbio e buttassero via la chiave.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Con questa farsa rischia un inasprimento della pena?



Rischia 4 anni in più.

Spero gli diano l'ergastolo o pena di morta a 'sto essere


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Su Sportmediaset c'è un mini-video che ha fatto e inviato dove dice "sto a Lisbona e mi sto costituendo".


----------



## prebozzio (23 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Rischia 4 anni in più.
> 
> Spero gli diano l'ergastolo o pena di morta a 'sto essere



che babbo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Video Audio* della* telefonata di Corona* a Social Channel prima di costituirsi

Video da *Youtube

*


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che condivida la cella con un gememello di Muntari


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Corona adesso piange. Ha paura delle carceri italiane, e lo confessa ad un suo amico:"Per la prima volta in vita mia ho paura".*


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corona adesso piange. Ha paura delle carceri italiane, e lo confessa ad un suo amico:"Per la prima volta in vita mia ho paura".*



Spero che ci possa marcire, ma fidatevi che andrà a finire come con Lele Mora. Cioè si farà magari un paio di anni, poi faranno il servizio in cui lo si vedrà dimagrito di molto, poi tenterà il suicidio e il mondo vip si mobiliterà per fargli scontare il resto della pena ai domiciliari oppure in qualche comunità. Certo il fatto della latitanza può pesare, ma per me andrà così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corona adesso piange. Ha paura delle carceri italiane, e lo confessa ad un suo amico:"Per la prima volta in vita mia ho paura".*



Viste le voci che giravano, se lo mettessero nella stessa cella assieme a Lele Mora sarebbe contentissimo.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cioè si farà magari un paio di anni, poi faranno il servizio in cui lo si vedrà dimagrito di molto, poi tenterà il suicidio e il mondo vip si mobiliterà per fargli scontare il resto della pena ai domiciliari oppure in qualche comunità. Certo il fatto della latitanza può pesare, ma per me andrà così.



Due anni è una previsione molto ottimistica, passerà molto meno tempo, ma questa che hai detto è la verità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2013)

ahahah sono contento, almeno 3-4 anni deve farseli


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Scofield a quest'ora sarebbe arrivato al Polo nord, altro che Portogallo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah sono contento, almeno 3-4 anni deve farseli




.....tanto quando uscirà poi ci tornerà subito perché combinerà qualche altro guaio.


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2013)

Torna a casa bello


----------



## Miro (23 Gennaio 2013)

Spero lo chiudano in cella e buttino la chiave.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Gennaio 2013)

La vera cosa triste è che negli italiani non ho mai visto un desiderio di giustizia cosi alto per quasi nessun altro, forse solo nei confronti di Berlusconi.... Dovrebbe far riflettere


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

vicende inutili riguardanti lui e calciatori ricchissimi.........

poi per altri reati la gente sta fuori!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La vera cosa triste è che negli italiani non ho mai visto un desiderio di giustizia cosi alto per quasi nessun altro, forse solo nei confronti di Berlusconi.... Dovrebbe far riflettere



Mah,basta che ti vai a guardare un qualsiasi topic in cui si parla di uno stupro,ad esempio.Semplicemente Corona lo conosciamo bene o male tutti,quindi i sentimenti nutriti verso di lui,positivi o negativi che siano,sono più forti.


----------



## esjie (23 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La vera cosa triste è che negli italiani non ho mai visto un desiderio di giustizia cosi alto per quasi nessun altro, forse solo nei confronti di Berlusconi.... Dovrebbe far riflettere



A me veramente preoccupa di più l'enorme mole di decerebrati che gli va dietro.


----------



## tamba84 (23 Gennaio 2013)

ora,come prevedibile.fà la vittima e dice d aver paura per la sua vita.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mah,basta che ti vai a guardare un qualsiasi topic in cui si parla di uno stupro,ad esempio.Semplicemente Corona lo conosciamo bene o male tutti,quindi i sentimenti nutriti verso di lui,positivi o negativi che siano,sono più forti.



Quello è verso il reato, non verso la persona. Per dire, vedo gente che vuole vedere corona al gabbio mentre Messina Denaro non sa manco chi sia... A me onestamente di corona frega zero


----------



## francylomba (24 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> A me veramente preoccupa di più l'enorme mole di decerebrati che gli va dietro.



quotone! so' che è una cosa praticamente impossibile ma a quel ********** gli farei fare 7 anni di lavoro in fonderia 10 ore al giorno ( stima per chi lo fa davvero di lavoro ma almeno capirebbe di abbassare le ali ) 

.
Lui e sara tommasi sono la peggio specie dell'italia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

I decerebrati di cui parlavate hanno cominciato la loro opera di redenzione.

Sono infatte iniziate le trasmissioni di Mediaset che piangono Corona, ospitando parenti ed amici.


----------

